# Natural edge vase



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2016)

@ripjack13 was curious about the technique for leaving a natural edge on a turning I recently did. So I took a few pics of this one in progress. In a nutshell; get yourself a chunk of nasty wood, in this case Coolibah. This one has been difficult so far, but it has the characteristics I want (a few cracks, interesting surface, some figure)


 
I trimmed it down and flattened one side a bit with the chainsaw, Screwed a template on the side to guide my bandsaw cut;


 
I glued a block on the bottom to screw into, could have screwed directly into the wood, but I wanted to use the full height. here it is cut round and mounted up;


 
After a couple of hours and lots of trips to the grinder (this stuff is dry and hard!) this is the outside shape. Getting up the cojones to go out and hollow it now, I will post some more pics when I get it all finished, assuming it doesn't blow up...

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 14 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2016)

That looks easier than turning hair sticks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2016)

Aha!!! I get it now....

Thanks Barry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ironman123 (Apr 23, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2016)

Love the mod on the spindle lock... I need to do something similar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Love the mod on the spindle lock... I need to do something similar.


Thanks, I studied a few designs out there on the internet, this seemed the simplest, works great so far....


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2016)

Finished product; still debating if I want to put a high shine on it. Right now just a coat of Danish Oil, personally I really like the finish, but since I will probably sell it, I have found that people with money like shiney things...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm normally a fan of high gloss shine, because it usually bring out any contrast in the grain better. I think this would be well served by a glossy finish but damn I like iy like it is. Anything you can think of to do both? (Bring out the contrast in the grain and still be a matte finish) BLO? I think the matte calls more attention to the turquoise filler and it would be a shame to detract from that. 

Another Fantastic piece Barry


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2016)

Barry, if you don't do a dam thing else to it, it's a phenomenal piece!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't have lots of money, but I like shiny stuff. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't go a bit further with it. Shiny just isn't meant for that one. Someone has to train the rich folks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2016)

Wish I had some money. Wanna trade for some pine hairsticks ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm normally a fan of high gloss shine, because it usually bring out any contrast in the grain better. I think this would be well served by a glossy finish but damn I like iy like it is. Anything you can think of to do both? (Bring out the contrast in the grain and still be a matte finish) BLO? I think the matte calls more attention to the turquoise filler and it would be a shame to detract from that.
> 
> Another Fantastic piece Barry


Thanks Scott, that's kinda what I'm thinking, might use some Antique Oil, it has a nice natural shine. High gloss brings out any imperfections, this wood had a lot of little sap pockets, and hairline checks that I don't want to emphasize....


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

That's a fabulous piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Beautiful- just like it is

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2016)

Very COOOOL-I-BAH !! Nice form! Wonderful unbroken curve from rim to base.


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2016)

And props to the lightly used Powermatic 3520A... The serial # on mine was #18


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2016)

Thanks, I just got the 3520 a couple months ago from an old fellow who had it for 10 years or so. I believe I have put more hrs on it already than he did. You got me curious so I looked at my serial #, it's a big number, if I'm looking at the right thing........


----------



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Finished product; still debating if I want to put a high shine on it. Right now just a coat of Danish Oil, personally I really like the finish, but since I will probably sell it, I have found that people with money like shiney things...
> View attachment 103153 View attachment 103154


That's awesome Barry


----------

